# How to set up a projector with Laptop



## potatoehead64 (Aug 30, 2008)

Hi,

I've been tasked to set up a samsung projector with a laptop for use where I work so that a trainer can use it for powerpoint presentation.
The laptop is running Windows Vista.

I've attached the projector using 16 pin cable (as used with flat screen monitors to desktop PCs). i.e. cable attached to "computer in" port.
Switching on the projector and setting it to "computer" mode (as opposed to "video" mode) and then switching on the pc I initially get a display as expected whilst the pc boots up i.e. pre windows screen. The problem is that once the pc boots into windows, there is now display on the projecter. simply just a blue screen. 

Can anyone advice what is wrong? Is this a driver issue on the laptop or something else?

Thanks


----------



## blackbox_ns (Nov 19, 2008)

Look at the projector and see if it is searching for a signal on the computer port. If it is searching, then you need to enable the output on the laptop. This is done by one of teh Function keys (Fn and one of the nuimber keys). Look at the number keys and find the one with the 2 screens or one labled LCD. You didn't mention the make of the laptop but the number 7 key is common.


----------



## Silencer (Nov 23, 2008)

Boot the computer without the projector attached.

Connect the projector.

If the OS asks for a driver you will need to provide one.

Go to display settings and extend the desktop onto the projector which should show up as the second monitor.

You can then determine which you want as the primary desktop, and which you want as the secondary.


----------

